# Couple Endures Death Threat, Vandalism Over Romney Sign



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Business owners Dee and Gene Liboff of Woodland Hills, California, just wanted to show their support for Mitt Romney in the coming election by putting up a handmade sign in front of their home.


Dee and Gene Liboff's handmade Romney sign has been repeatedly vandalized.
But what they were shown in return is the ugly side of some Obama supporters.

Ever since putting up the sign, the Liboffs, who are members of the San Fernando Valley Patriots, have been engaged in a running war with vandals who have cut, pulled down, torn apart and ripped the sign out of the ground.
Every time it happens, the Liboffs get out the tape and glue and put the sign back up. While doing so, they have been yelled at and cursed.
A passing biker who saw Dee fixing the sign screamed, "You are dead."

Read more: http://godfatherpolitics.com/7230/couple-endures-threats-vandalism-over-romney-sign/#ixzz27t60qoLq​


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

The party of tolerance and diversity.

Until you disagree with them.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If it was an Obama sign the DOJ would be investigating this as a hate crime.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Must be the work of the New Black Panther Party...
I think the AG Holder is onto them or into them I can't decide...


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I just erected my Mitt Romney lawn sign tonight before work. I hope I catch some little shit trying to f with it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

USAF286 said:


> I just erected my Mitt Romney lawn sign tonight before work. I hope I catch some little shit trying to f with it.


I have a bird feeder in my yard that's electrified by a 9-volt battery, so any thieving squirrels/raccoons get a shock if they try to get to it. I've shocked myself by accident, and while it's totally harmless, it hurts quite a bit.

http://www.bestnest.com/bestnest/RTProduct.asp?SKU=WB-WB-8

I'm wondering if something similar could be hooked-up with a metal frame for political signs.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Someone recently removed my Romney bumper sticker from my car.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Nov 7th is gonna be an ugly day in America, keep your loved ones close and your powder dry.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Someone recently removed my Romney bumper sticker from my car.


That's messed up..that's not easy to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

USAF286 said:


> That's messed up..that's not easy to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what he gets for putting an Obama sticker on my car in 09.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I know three people that have their Romney signs stolen regularly, so much so that two of them have installed game cameras to try and carth them


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

7costanza said:


> That's what he gets for putting an Obama sticker on my car in 09.


And I still have the pictures. But that was only because of the Hillary stickers on mine.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I know three people that have their Romney signs stolen regularly, so much so that two of them have installed game cameras to try and carth them


The flash they see may not be from the camera.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

Got one on my lawn. If need be, I'll put up a "House Protected by Glock" sign on the other side of my walkway.










Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------

